# Cardboard Spray Shields



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Can someone recommend a good cardboard spray shield that is easy and quick to change shields?Thanks


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Take a box and cut a nice straight edge --- WaaLa!!! Spray shield!


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

We use coroplast signs


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Klaw?


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

NEPS.US said:


> Take a box and cut a nice straight edge --- WaaLa!!! Spray shield!



If you don't know of a specific brand, no need for a smart azz comment.I've seen the cardboard shields but can't find the handle that allows a quick change without messing around with a screwdriver.I have a local factory cut me 50 cardboard pieces per order.I'd rather use cardboard than those metal or plastic ones.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

You need to look up NEPS 10,000th post. It gives him the right to be a smart azz because he has brought so much happiness into the world with that single post.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Xmark said:


> If you don't know of a specific brand, no need for a smart azz comment.I've seen the cardboard shields but can't find the handle that allows a quick change without messing around with a screwdriver.I have a local factory cut me 50 cardboard pieces per order.I'd rather use cardboard than those metal or plastic ones.


Neps is just messing with you. Relax.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Lambrecht said:


> You need to look up NEPS 10,000th post. It gives him the right to be a smart azz because he has brought so much happiness into the world with that single post.


This is true - cardboard will be the last thing on your mind - FACT.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Lambrecht said:


> You need to look up NEPS 10,000th post. It gives him the right to be a smart azz because he has brought so much happiness into the world with that single post.


and people wonder why there are only 7-8 active posters in here.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow. You show up, ask ONE question that doesn't elicit the respectful response you think it deserves, and you get all butt-hurt. You, sir, are pathetic.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Tape a stick to the cardboard if you don't want to be ghetto.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Xmark said:


> and people wonder why there are only 7-8 active posters in here.


People - what people?? Is there another forum somewhere moaning about PT????? :whistling2:


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

would the second one down be what you are after

http://www.cetooling.com/store/


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Xmark said:


> If you don't know of a specific brand, no need for a smart azz comment.I've seen the cardboard shields but can't find the handle that allows a quick change without messing around with a screwdriver.I have a local factory cut me 50 cardboard pieces per order.I'd rather use cardboard than those metal or plastic ones.



Ya...the guy's a total clownshoe.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Ya...the guy's a total clownshoe.


I miss Tony.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I miss Tony.



I'm sure he misses you too.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Ya...the guy's a total clownshoe.


lol :thumbup:

Pat


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Xmark said:


> and people wonder why there are only 7-8 active posters in here.


Interesting statement for a new guy, makes me think you have been here before. Got a business name?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Xmark said:


> and people wonder why there are only 7-8 active posters in here.


We are only putting efforts into recruiting hot chicks at the moment. Sorry, no whiny guys with thin skin need apply.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I use cardboard shields on every spray I do, not once in 20 years have I needed a stick to hold the shield.

Pat


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> I use cardboard shields on every spray I do, not once in 20 years have I needed a stick to hold the shield.
> 
> Pat


You (ARE) ghetto.

Edit.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Interesting statement for a new guy, makes me think you have been here before. Got a business name?



Spidy sense tingling...


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

PatsPainting said:


> I use cardboard shields on every spray I do, not once in 20 years have I needed a stick to hold the shield.
> 
> Pat


You must be one badazz painter LMFAO

I guess all the manufacturers of paint shields were stupid to include a handle.

Pat you are a dikk.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Xmark said:


> Pat you are a dikk.


Man I feel left out. Usually I get that designation...


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Xmark said:


> You must be one badazz painter LMFAO
> 
> I guess all the manufacturers of paint shields were stupid to include a handle.
> 
> Pat you are a dikk.


Not sure why you are all crying and chit. I never used a freaking stick. I just hold them with my hand.

Pat


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> I use cardboard shields on every spray I do, not once in 20 years have I needed a stick to hold the shield.
> 
> Pat


THANK YOU, Pat!!!!!

I buy Trimaco shields and use aluminum washables when I need more than just shielding overspray.

To the OP (that's Original Poster to you, newby), your question was not exactly one that most of us didn't think what NEPS typed at first read.

BTW-my remodel friends save storm door and tub boxes for me since they know I like those larger sheets of cardboard I can cut from them.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Xmark said:


> Can someone recommend a good cardboard spray shield that is easy and quick to change shields?Thanks


I get mine from the homeless guys in the city. They have the hookup on which places have quality boxes left out. Usually i can get them for free by dumpsters. I then proceed to cut them up into pieces usable for paint overspray protection durring application.

I would like to appologize to you for all the dikks that didnt take you seriously man. Keep your head up dude:thumbsup:


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

StripandCaulk said:


> I get mine from the homeless guys in the city. They have the hookup on which places have quality boxes left out. Usually i can get them for free by dumpsters. I then proceed to cut them up into pieces usable for paint overspray protection durring application.
> 
> I would like to appologize to you for all the dikks that didnt take you seriously man. Keep your head up dude:thumbsup:


Be careful that the h/o doesn't see you working with those type of boxes - ie keep the "The end is nigh" or "Will work for beer" covered.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> Take a box and cut a nice straight edge --- WaaLa!!! Spray shield!


Why oh why did this continue after this post..:whistling2:


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

I love this place!:rockon:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

hotwing7 said:


> Be careful that the h/o doesn't see you working with those type of boxes - ie keep the "The end is nigh" or "Will work for beer" covered.


Schmidt & Co only uses _Tiffany_ shipping boxes. Only the best for my customers. :whistling2:


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Xmark said:


> You must be one badazz painter LMFAO
> 
> I guess all the manufacturers of paint shields were stupid to include a handle.
> 
> Pat you are a dikk.


There are some great members on this site. Don't let a few jerkoffs ruin it for you.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Westview said:


> There are some great members on this site. Don't let a few jerkoffs ruin it for you.


No kidding! Great post.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> No kidding! Great post.


Weak. Cracks me up when I see Neps and all of his little gay lovers suck up to him.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> No kidding! Great post.


Neps you have some fans and I have no idea why.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Westview said:


> Neps you have some fans and I have no idea why.


Did you see my 10,000 post? Come ON!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Did you see my 10,000 post? Come ON!


And he's almost at 5,000 thanks also! That's about a 50% ratio to his posts. Cant think of anyone else here with the same ratio..... :whistling2:


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> And he's almost at 5,000 thanks also! That's about a 50% ratio to his posts. Cant think of anyone else here with the same ratio..... :whistling2:


here we go again


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Perhaps I should start a poll?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Perhaps I should start a poll?


Oh God no..... :no:


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

this thread should go on and on - I was thinking about it today and nearly fluffed up a cut line imagining NEPS saying "WaaLaa" :thumbup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Welcome to the club HW!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Westview said:


> Weak. Cracks me up when I see Neps and all of his little gay lovers suck up to him.


Can you say "broner time!"?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Can you say "broner time!"?


I had to google "broner". I always suspected Pat having one but now I know there is a term for it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I had to google "broner". I always suspected Pat having one but now I know there is a term for it.


Pat's not in your sig.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

hmmmm.....valid point.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Don't be hating Sean.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I had to Google it too. The real question is why do you know what it means in the first place TJ?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Paradigmzz said:


> I had to Google it too. The real question is why do you know what it means in the first place TJ?


That's easy. The show "Californication" with David Ducoviny.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Link to 10,000th post please?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> Don't be hating Sean.


I am not. Just a fact checker at heart. 



TJ Paint said:


> That's easy. The show "Californication" with David Ducoviny.


Funny show but Shameless has it beat imo.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Link to 10,000th post please?


http://www.painttalk.com/f14/here-18845/


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

NEPS.US said:


> http://www.painttalk.com/f14/here-18845/


and it starts again ............. this time we replace broner with boner


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

That totally increased the value of this thread.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

holding back the urge to make a reference to painters and rigid sticks :yes:


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

d


hotwing7 said:


> holding back the urge to make a reference to painters and rigid sticks :yes:


I would like to borrow your rigid stick and use it smack somone....:yes:


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Westview said:


> d
> I would like to borrow your rigid stick and use it smack somone....:yes:


I don't have a rigid stick - I think it's because I is ghetto


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

mpminter said:


> Wow. You show up, ask ONE question that doesn't elicit the respectful response you think it deserves, and you get all butt-hurt. You, sir, are pathetic.


Why should he not be treated with respect? Don't be a childish wanker and help the guy out. Grow the **** up dude. I don't know why some members continue to do this to new members. When you answer questions to new guys in such a smart ass tone, you are creating a bad vibe and people probably wont return. THis is not good for the website for a number of reasons. Drop the highschool **** and act a little more proffesional.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

hotwing7 said:


> I don't have a rigid stick - I think it's because I is ghetto


_I can lend you mine....if you promise to give my back a litte scratch:yes:_


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Westview said:


> _I can lend you mine....if you promise to give my back a litte scratch:yes:_


That must be a very small stick if you can't reach over your shoulder and itch your back


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

My buddys gamertag on xbox live is "broners4life"


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> My buddys gamertag on xbox live is "broners4life"


Mine used to be 420budz. I cancelled the account because it was unprofessional


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Take a box and cut a nice straight edge --- WaaLa!!! Spray shield!


I agree. 

This post was extremely rude, disrespectful, sarcastic and just plain mean. I apologize to all I may have offended with my response to such a valuable topic. Cardboard Spray shields are a very complicated and diverse subject that should be taken very seriously. Sorry.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

And to think we get all this entertainment for free......... Is this a great place or what?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

StripandCaulk said:


> Mine used to be 420budz. I cancelled the account because it was unprofessional


What does a videogame name have to do with professionalism?

Btw its still good you changed it. Those 420 guys on there are a dimebag a dozen...


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> And to think we get all this entertainment for free......... Is this a great place or what?


 
I have to say, it made my day:notworthy:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Back to the OT:

I used to break dance and always had either a piece of linoleum or a refrigerator box handy in case I had to bust a move. I think some good Lino would work great for a shield. When cutting you could even cut in a handle and save a stick.


----------

